# Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?



## Forellenleihe (10. Mai 2009)

Wie kann ich Sauerstoffgehalt, PH-Wert uns sonstig wichtiges für einen Besatz von Forellen in meinen Teichen messen? Günstige Alternativen zuerst  DANKE!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*

Für grobe Werte reichen sogenannte "Schnelltests" aus dem Aquarienbedarf (für Sauerstoff und pH zusammen wohl so um 20,- Euro).
Einfacher und genauer geht´s mit elektronischen Messgeräten, die aber nen Haufen Euros kosten.


----------



## Jens84 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*

Also ich hab mir beim Fressnapf nen Schnelltest für Sauerstoff von JBL gekauft. Geht kinderleicht. Kostet 12 €

Nimmst dann ein bischen Teichwasser und tropfst da nen Indikator rein und gut schütteln und dann färbt sich dein Wasser.

Mit ner beiliegenden Skala kannste dann den Sauerstoffgehalt grob ablesen.

Für den Ph-Wert gibts Teststreifen.

MfG#h


----------



## Forellenleihe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*

Super, vielen DANK! Hab schon mal geschaut und einiges gefunden... jetzt müsste ich noch wissen wie hoch der Sauerstoffgehalt sein soll... für Forellen... also nennt einfach eine Zahl 85 Sauerstoff für 300 Forellen bei 10 m³  Zahlen sind rein aus der Luft gegriffen 

Ph-Wert hab ich schon einiges gefunden hier im Forum.


----------



## Jens84 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*

Hi,

also zum  Sauerstoff kannste hier was nachlesen:

http://www.wasser-wissen.de/abwasserlexikon/s/sauerstoffgehalt_im_wasser.htm

Also der Sauerstoffgehalt wird in mg/L also Milligramm pro Liter angegeben bzw. gemessen. Dieser sollte bei Forellen meines Wissens mind. 6 mg/L betragen, darunter wird es schon kritisch und dann würde ich garkeine Salmoniden besetzten.#d
Sogar für Regenbogenforellen die ein bischen robuster sind wirds da eng. Für Saiblinge oder Bachforellen sollte das Wasser mind. 8 mg/L haben.

Achtung: Der Sauerstoffgehalt eines Wasser kann sich innerhalb weniger Std. ändern/schwanken. Was z.B. an der Tageszeit,Wassertemperatur etc. liegen kann.

Den Sauerstoffgehalt lieber mehrmals messen und am besten früh morgens und an tiefen Stellen wenns geht. Im Laufe des Tages wird durch Wasserpflanzen neuer Sauerstoff ins Wasser gebracht und "verfälscht" so den Sauerstoffgehalt der Nachts herscht.

Zum PH-Wert: Liegt bei mir bei 7,5. Sollte normalerweise so zw. 6,5 und 8 liegen.

Wenn ich noch weiterhelfen kann...#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Im Laufe des Tages wird durch Wasserpflanzen neuer Sauerstoff ins Wasser gebracht und "verfälscht" so den Sauerstoffgehalt der Nachts herscht.


Was daran liegt, dass die Pflanzen nachts Sauerstoff verbrauchen. :g

Grundsätzlich sagt der Sauerstoffgehalt in Milligramm alleine nichts aus - dieser muss immer in Zusammenhang mit der Temperatur betrachtet werden:
Man spricht dann von Sättigung!


----------



## Jens84 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Was daran liegt, dass die Pflanzen nachts Sauerstoff verbrauchen. :g



Hab ich ja indirekt gemeint oder versucht zu sagen:q

Und nochmal richtig: Bei meinem JBL Sauerstofftest war eine Tabelle mit dabei wo die optimale/normale Sättigung in Bezug zur Temperatur abgelesen werden.:m

Also auch die Wassertemperatur messen.

MfG


----------



## Forellenleihe (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*

JBL von Fressnapf klingt erst mal gut, werd ich morgen besorgen und gleich mal austesten. Früh mittag abend nacht ist aber schlecht, wobei es sich um Betonteiche handelt. Gut ein paar Algen sind drin, aber soviel kann das doch nicht ausmachen... naja wir werden sehen!  Auf jeden Fall mal vielen DANK!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*

@Forellenleihe
Sauerstoffgehalt bei Forellen sollte nicht längere Zeit unter 10mg/l liegen,(Messung-Morgens ,da am geringsten).
Temperatur des Wassers sollte nicht über 15°C steigen (wegen Sätigung).
PH-Wert ist Ideal zw. 7 und 8 , (Messung Nachmittags, da am höchsten)
Desweiteren wäre auch der Nitrit (NO²)-Gehalt wichtig sowie der Amonium NH-4/Amoniak NH-3 gehalt.


----------



## Forellenleihe (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*

Mit JBL teste ich morgen Sauerstoff, dann hab ich mir noch Dennerle Teichcheck 5 in 1 gekauft. 

Misst NO2 NO3 KH pH GH. Idealwerte für Teiche allgemein soll da sein 

pH 7-8, KH 5-10, GH 5-10, Nitrit(NO2) 0, Nitrat(NO3) 0-20

Vielen DANK noch mal für alle Tipps, werde mal morgens mittags abends messen und an verschiedenen Stellen, Einlauf, Auslauf und Mitte.


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*

Hi, gibt da doch den Senso Diver, der "0" messen kann, hat jemand schon erdahrungen mit dem Teil?

Grüße JK


----------



## Forellenleihe (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*

So... gemessen 

pH 8,0-8,5 KH 17-40 GH 18-50, Nitrit(NO2) 0, Nitrat(NO3) 20

Kann mir nun mal jmd. sagen wie schlimm die doch recht hohen Werte KH, GH und der "leichthohe" pH-Wert meinen Forellen was machen würde?

Wie kann ich die auf einfache und günstige Art und weise beeinflussen bzw. positiv verändern?

Sauerstoff war übrigens 6-8mg/l


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert messen, aber wie?*

Dein PH-Wert ist ok.

Nitrit und Nitrat sind auch ok.
(Obwohl bestimmt etwas Nitrit im Wasser ist, dafür war deine Meßeinheit bestimmt zu grob.)

Wenn du bei dem KH- die Carbonathärte, und bei GH- die Gesamthärte meinst sind sie auch noch in Ordnung, da es sich um die fruchtbarkeit (Kalkgehalt) des Wassers handelt.

Bei deinem Sauerstoffwert von 5-8, wenn du ihn am Morgen gemessen hast ist er auch ok, ansonsten könnte er etwas höher sein.


----------

